# Dallas on December 3rd



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be in Dallas on business for one night around the Irving area and wanted to see if anyone up that way was interested in a herf that night. Just let me know.

scottie


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

bump for a herf in Dallas on the 3rd


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I work in Irving and live near by. I can't stay the whole time since it is also my company's Christmas party, but can share for at least one stick.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I will PM you when I know more. I know I will be working at the Nissan warehouse near the airport somewhere but that is all for now. When I shore up my travel plans and hotel and area I will pm you.

scottie


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Just saw this...I may be able to make it over too. Lemme know.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I should be around, too, Scottie. Let's work something out.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, I am sure there the 3rd and staying in farmer's branch near 635. If there is something fairly easy to get to on that day, let me know.

scottie


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

My employer has changed my schedule so that I will be in Nashville instead of Dallas next week. I am sorry guys but have to go where I am scheduled.

scottie


----------

